# Oh no! A Scratch



## housedr (Nov 5, 2004)

After installing a white ceramic floor, we had to install a "clawfoot" bath tub. We tarped the entire floor, with the thought that the metal legs could scratch the tiles. Then, the unthinkable! One of my helpers slid the tub about two inches.  I now have four marks, about two inches on our newly installed floor. Is there a way to remove these marks, or am I better off to just replace the tiles? Thanks for any help. 

Housedr


----------



## R&D Tile (Apr 5, 2005)

Marks or scratches?, if the glaze is damaged, replace the tile.


----------



## housedr (Nov 5, 2004)

The glaze doesn't seem to be scratched. You can't even feel the marks when you run your finger over it. I'm not sure what the finish on the legs of the tub is. I would compare the marks to what a cast iron pan leaves on a kitchen sink. It's a gold greenish color on the legs, and that's pretty much the color on the tiles. Thanks for the reply!

Housedr


----------



## Terrence (Jul 6, 2006)

Maybe a little OOO steelwool with a dab of butchers wax, and gently scrub only on the mark?


----------



## sage (Feb 3, 2005)

You might think I'm crazy, but it might be worth a shot. My wife has a friend that swears by the Mr. Clean Magic Eraser. Again, this is if the mark is on the surface, not a scratch.

This thing is getting used everywhere, one of my composite decking install spec sheets even had this listed as useful item for removing marks. Go figure.


----------



## Bud Cline (Feb 12, 2006)

Steel (iron) in the legs is more than likely what has caused the mark, I wouldn't be using steel wool on the tile at this point. Most metals can mar ceramic tile.

Use some toothpaste and see what happens.


----------



## MattCoops (Apr 7, 2006)

#1. I'd put this thread in a "cleaning" post. Us tile guys are gonna be guessing what cleaning method to choose just as you.

#2. I'd head to the hardware store and ask an old guy there. Spending ten bucks and getting a few cleaners may be worth it.

#3. You could just easily pop them suckers up. Scrape clean. Re-set and grout. And be done with.

If you're gonna go the cleaning method. Maybe try a vinegar/baking soda solution in warm water. For metal I'd say to use a can of Brasso, but that may mess with the glaze finish on the tile.

Just pop em loose and set some tile down. :w00t:


----------



## MattCoops (Apr 7, 2006)

By the way, the magic eraser thing by mr. clean is awwwwwwesome!

But I just use it on walls.
I don't know bout anything else.


----------



## housedr (Nov 5, 2004)

My wife suggested the magic eraser. She swares by 'em. It didn't work. I did decide to just pop them up and replace. I kept the tiles and want to go ahead and try to remove the marks, just in the event something like that happens again I'll have it figured out! (Murphys Law ya know)


----------



## reveivl (May 29, 2005)

Yeah, but Murphy's law has in the fine print that whatever works on those tiles won't work on the next ones. :whistling


----------



## Brushslingers (Jul 28, 2006)

Heh, sounds like a little clr could take it off, but.. also sounds like it scraped the glazing.


----------

